# Stainer's Crucifixion



## manyene

Took part in a Good Friday performance of this work at our local church in a choir of some 30 voices. Musically and spiritually the ideal work for a solemn day.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Yes, it really is a wonderful work.
It was, I believe, one of the first I ever heard in concert.


----------

